# Was ist API? Brauche schnelle Hilfe!!!



## smokerjoe (26. Okt 2003)

Hallo,
ich bin überhaupt ganz neu in diesem Sektor, und jetzt muss ich ganz schnell wissen, was API eigentlich ist!
Am besten eine ganz leichte Erklärung, damit ich sie auch versteh!!!
Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen! 
Danke schon mal!


----------



## jptc.org (26. Okt 2003)

API - Application Programming Interface: ist ganz einfach eine Schnittstelle. Das API definiert einen Zugriff auf einen bestimmten Teil einer Software, ohne das man die Software kennen muss. Die Software macht einfach irgendwas und um diese Software (Programm, Stück Code...) bedienen oder einbinden zu können brauch man eine Schnittstelle (eben eine API). Das ist wie mit einer Stereoanlage, man möchte Musik über einen Kopfhörer hören (ohne zu wissen wie die Anlage funktioniert) und es gibt eine definierte Schnittstelle, die Kopfhörerbuchse (die API der Stereoanlage).

Ich hoffe das konnte helfen.

Karsten Voigt
http://www.java-performance-portal.org


----------

